# First Hike



## MamaJenDSP (May 25, 2016)

we took Bruce on his first hike today. 2.5 miles on the Towpath. We did awesome. Next we have to fit him for his little pack and adjust accordingly.

Quick question though: he peed 3 times on the hike and again on the way home. This is the most I have EVER seen this guy go. Reason for concern or just exercise, nerves & smells?!

TIA & happy goat-ing!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Very good! 
No idea.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Wonderful! Don't worry about the peeing. Goats pee a lot when they travel. I travel a lot with goats so I know.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Damfino said:


> Wonderful! Don't worry about the peeing. Goats pee a lot when they travel. I travel a lot with goats so I know.


Me too.


----------



## MamaJenDSP (May 25, 2016)

Damfino said:


> Wonderful! Don't worry about the peeing. Goats pee a lot when they travel. I travel a lot with goats so I know.


I was hoping you'd pop up bc I know you do travel with your goaties. Good to know and now I know for the future.

SN: at least I know he's free & clear and no issues with peeing


----------



## MamaJenDSP (May 25, 2016)

wifeof1 said:


> Me too.


Yup me as well lol


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I'm not one to worry about when goats pee TOO MUCH. Only when they don't pee enough. But when goats travel, go to new places, or just are a bit uneasy with their surroundings, that's fairly normal to see more peeing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How neat.


----------

